# Need to scrap a boat



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone know a place in NE Ohio that I can scrap a 17 ft fiberglass boat? I want to keep the trailer. Any help is appreciated! Sorry if this is the wrong forum page to post this.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

tilefish said:


> Anyone know a place in NE Ohio that I can scrap a 17 ft fiberglass boat? I want to keep the trailer. Any help is appreciated! Sorry if this is the wrong forum page to post this.


The sad truth is that you may be paying somewhere to take it. If it was an aluminum boat, you'd get PAID, by the pound, for it! 

Guess you could try grinding off the ID #'s & abandoning it....


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Landfill but you’ll have to pay.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's a lot of work but I once "threw away" an entire Jeep. The body was so rusty I broke it into pieces small enough to put into the regular trash can. All but the firewall. A fiberglass boat can be sliced into a bunch of small pieces and tossed in the garbage if you don't mind the work.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> It's a lot of work but I once "threw away" an entire Jeep. The body was so rusty I broke it into pieces small enough to put into the regular trash can.


Ladies & gentlemen, I give you Corporal Radar O'Reilly!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

UFM82 said:


> It's a lot of work but I once "threw away" an entire Jeep. The body was so rusty I broke it into pieces small enough to put into the regular trash can. All but the firewall. A fiberglass boat can be sliced into a bunch of small pieces and tossed in the garbage if you don't mind the work.


I agree. I remodeled 2 bathrooms over the winter and I cut and broke up everything (shower pans, fiberglass tub w/surround, tile walls, old drywall)and put it in the trash. Old vanities went to Re-Store.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Post it on craigslist as a "free koi pond"...


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

cincinnati said:


> The sad truth is that you may be paying somewhere to take it. If it was an aluminum boat, you'd get PAID, by the pound, for it!
> 
> Guess you could try grinding off the ID #'s & abandoning it....



I hope your joking about abandoning it.. I'm sure that won't get the guy arrested.

Craigslist ad free delivery


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I took mine to our local sanitation transfer station to get rid of my old 15' tri hull. they allow something like 1500# per yr of free dumping for household. contact your sanitation dept and ask if they can help.
sherman


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Uniontown, huh?
I have a place where I get rid of abandoned campers, & I tore 5 or 6 apart in the driveway & did what UFM said,,,,,, but I get the frames for the trouble of demolition.
I'd say, reciprocating saw, & a damn good mask! ;>)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

tilefish said:


> Anyone know a place in NE Ohio that I can scrap a 17 ft fiberglass boat? I want to keep the trailer. Any help is appreciated! Sorry if this is the wrong forum page to post this.





cincinnati said:


> The sad truth is that you may be paying somewhere to take it. If it was an aluminum boat, you'd get PAID, by the pound, for it!
> 
> Guess you could try grinding off the ID #'s & abandoning it....


Get cinncinnati's address, take his suggestion and abandon it in his driveway.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

UFM82 said:


> It's a lot of work but I once "threw away" an entire Jeep. The body was so rusty I broke it into pieces small enough to put into the regular trash can. All but the firewall. A fiberglass boat can be sliced into a bunch of small pieces and tossed in the garbage if you don't mind the work.


My dad did that with his old hot tub. they make a fiberglass blade for the sawzall.


----------



## 21thompson (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure how far you are from Youngstown, but Republic Services Carbon Limestone Landfill (330) 536-8013 said they would take my 21 foot boat. when i called them they said around $200.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive got one to get rid of too lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i cut mine up with a circular saw and threw it out in the garbage...might go through an old saw blade doing it tho
it was a 20 foot cobia with a cabin lol


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

somebody parked a 23 ftr . down the street at the dollar store parking lot. trailer and all,with flat tires and no plate of course.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

its amazing how much you can actually get in one of those trash cans that the haulers supply. I cut up a bunch of barn doors last summer and over a few weeks, they hauled it all away.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

try petty's marine in navarre,oh.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

A co-worker had 30" cris craft in his barn when he bought his farm..a neighbor took it cut it in half...put the front half in pond to look like a ship wreck and burned the back...boat may have been 35' ...the ship wreck is in berlin center and visible from the road. Actually looks good


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Call Boyas excavating (independence, oh - off rockside road) - if anyone will take it cheap they will... Just bring a chain or rope the compactor can pull the boat off with.... Bring cameras too - the huge blue compactor pulling that tiny lil boat around will be a great pic.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Get cinncinnati's address, take his suggestion and abandon it in his driveway.


Now THATS funny!


----------

